# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Toad I.D.

## EZweasel

Hey, this may be a tricky one because I have not even seen the toad. My mom had captured a toad and claimed that it was completely a charcoal black color with a little white on his face. She said that he measured well over 2 inch, probably around 4". This rules out the Oak Toad. As soon as she told me I rushed over quickly to take a picture, but the box she placed him in was not a secure place to keep a toad and when I arrived it had escaped. Does this sound like a specific species of toad. I live in NC if that helps at all. I will continue to return to the place in which the toad seems to live so that I may capture him once again.

----------


## Wormwood

http://www.herpsofnc.org/herps_of_NC...s/anurans.html

My best guess is it was a dark hued american, oak or fowlers toad.  Some of their colorations can be dark, almost charcoal black (I have one American toad from Floridia that rarely ever lightens and is always black).  The white was probally warts or maybe it was a male and she saw his lighter throat?  He could also have had dried out skin or was starting to shed perhaps.

If she means jet black I don't see any species that dark in your region, even frog wise.  Good luck recapturing it!

----------

